# He will cradle them in His armsâ¥



## BabyMei (Dec 15, 2010)

My Netherland Dwarf, MeiMei, had her babies two days ago. There were two babies and sadly, neither of them survived ): One looked quite deformed which I'm guessing fromthe birth because they were quite large for her. The other one she started to eat, so it was probably born dead.... :'( It's quite sad to think about because in the morning of the day of their birth, they were moving around like crazy... But maybe they just didn't survive the birth... I'm EXTREMELY grateful she did not pass away during the birth. She could have done terrible because the babies were a bit too big for her. I cannot thank God enough for letting her liveâ¥ I could never forgive myself if anything happened to my little girlâ¥


----------



## birdlover (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm so very very sorry this happened. Sometimes, it's not for us to question why but I am extremely happy MeiMei was able to live through her ordeal. My sincere condolences.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear the babies didn't make it.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 16, 2010)

I am so sorry. Giving birth can be very hard on both the mother and the kits, and it is a blessing that MeiMei is ok. 

Would you like this placed in our Rainbow Bridge section, for tributes to bunnies that have passed on?


----------



## BabyMei (Dec 27, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I am so sorry. Giving birth can be very hard on both the mother and the kits, and it is a blessing that MeiMei is ok.
> 
> Would you like this placed in our Rainbow Bridge section, for tributes to bunnies that have passed on?


Yes, please.


----------

